# Cam Oregon Scientific ATC2K



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2008 às 19:10)

Pessoal tou a pensar comprar uma cam para registar os grandes momentos  meteorológicos que sobreviva a tudo e que seje leve e compacta que acham disto aqui em baixo 







Detalhes

Original câmara de captura e gravação digital com som e imagem. 

Câmara com design e funcionamento mãos-livres. 

Todos os acessórios incluídos, poderá fixar ao capacete, ao braço, ao pulso, ao cinto, ou a qualquer estrutura em movimento para obter imagens 
sensacionais, com o realismo no máximo. 

Design requintado e contemporâneo, de construção robusta e à prova de água, impurezas, chuva, neve e também mergulha a uma profundidade máxima de 3 metros, para as situações especiais. 

Inclui uma memoria interna de 32Mb de capacidade de gravação. 

Inclui compartimento para cartão SD de memória, para expandir a capacidade de gravação até 2GB (cartão não incluído). 

Dimensóes compactas: 4 x 11cm 

Poderá gravar imagem e som em movimento com sensor CMOS VGA de 640x480, a 30 fps (frames por segundo). 

Possui comando de gravação opcional com ou sem som. 

Pode passar de imediato todas as filmagens para o computador ou para a TV através de cabo USB ou AV (cabos incluídos). 

Contém ecrã LCD para as funções, de uso fácil. 

Funciona com 2 pilhas tipo AA (não incluídas). 

Quando prever que a câmara vai ficar exposta bem abaixo dos 0º C, recomenda-se a utilização de pilhas de Lítio para operação em pleno. 

Possui sinalizador de baixa energia. 

Software para PC, compatível com Windows XP ou Windows 2000 incluído. 

Com outro software, não incluído, poderá obter bons resultados também em Windows Vista, ou em MacOSX. 

http://www.ingeniu.com/ecommerce/control/product/~category_id=200/~product_id=ACTCAM161


----------



## zemike (22 Fev 2008 às 08:06)

Boas, eu tenho uma camera dessas, mas uso-a para a minha paixão que é o btt, posso-te dizer que faz uns videos bem engraçados e com uma boa imagem e é bastante resistente. Não sei se para o que pretendes será o mais adequado uma vez que nao tens hipotese de ver na camera o que estás a filmar!!!!

Abraço e boas filmagens


----------



## Kraliv (25 Fev 2008 às 11:38)

Boas,


Essa Cam utiliza-se como o *zemike* bem disse, principalmente no BTT.
Já vi alguns videos feitos por ela e gostei 


Acho que é bastante satisfatória para aquilo que pretendes...apesar de haver telemóveis que fazem o mesmo  



Acrescentar que a *Oregon Scientific ATC2K* pode ser comprada por cerca de 109€ cá em Portugal


----------

